# Your fav Vanilla



## Lynnz (Sep 12, 2012)

I know I can search but love to chat fragrance    I have had a request for a vanilla and thought I might order Moonworks newish Vanilla Noel anyone have a fav that dosen't morph I would love to hear your recommendations


----------



## Hazel (Sep 12, 2012)

My favorite is Vanilla Bean Noel from WSP but it does morph in CP.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 12, 2012)

Vanilla Bean Noel from SOS. 
Tahitian Vanilla from Sweetcakes.
Warm Vanilla Sugar from Sweetcakes & MMS.
Black Vanilla from The Scent Works is kind of bourbony.
Also, adding brown sugar to vanilla is fun for a real dessert aroma.
Oh, and black raspberry & vanilla is moving into a fruity dessert scent.
Vanilla rocks...I just love the stuff!  

Ooops, don't know if it morphs as I only use it in M&P but all these vanillas do turn the soap brown after a while.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks Hazel and Lisamalinga...............Black Vanilla sounds good love Scent Works


----------



## judymoody (Sep 13, 2012)

I like Vanilla Lace from Camden Grey, Vaniglia de Madagascar (more floral) from the Scent Works and my favorite is Southern Soapers Bourbon de Vanilla (more of a foody/extract vanilla).


----------



## Maythorn (Sep 14, 2012)

Haven't found a one yet that smelled right in cold process soap  They go so dark too.


----------



## green soap (Sep 14, 2012)

Another fan of Vanilla Lace from CG here.

Oh it does morph though, to a dark brown.


----------



## LisaNY (Sep 15, 2012)

Warm Vanilla Nutmeg from AH/RE is really nice in cp soap.  There are no spice/nutmeg notes that I can detect.  Just a warm, foody vanilla.  It doesn't discolor to dark brown, either.  More of a dark tan.  It is my new go-to vanilla for soap.  (Thanks to Judymoody's review on The Soap Scent Review Board - she was dead on in her description!)


----------



## judymoody (Sep 15, 2012)

LisaNY said:
			
		

> Warm Vanilla Nutmeg from AH/RE is really nice in cp soap.  There are no spice/nutmeg notes that I can detect.  Just a warm, foody vanilla.  It doesn't discolor to dark brown, either.  More of a dark tan.  It is my new go-to vanilla for soap.  (Thanks to Judymoody's review on The Soap Scent Review Board - she was dead on in her description!)



Oh yes, I forgot about this one.  It is very nice.


----------

